

Ask HN: IS there any hope for me? - vikasdesai

I moved from being a programmer to technical sales a few years ago. I do code now but mostly as a hobby. How do I get back? Here is a link to some code I wrote in my early days -<p>https://github.com/vikasdesai/VD-ftp-server<p>Is there any hope for me?
======
jarrodtaylor
Now you also have the skills to work with a sales team. Consider that a bonus
to your programming skills.

------
paulhauggis
What do you want to do? Start your own business? get a job as a developer?

------
Tangaroa
Sure. You just need to have something that you want to create, and the time to
devote a few hours here and there to making it.

If you want to change to a career of programming, pick up one of the currently
popular languages like Java or C# and build a small project that you can show
to prospective employers as proof that you've still got talent.

